# Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008



## Acki (13. April 2008)

*Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich Juni 2008*
*moin an alle boots und meeresfischer#h *
*wir wollen wieder ein treffen zum makrelenangeln veranstalten!!*
*die termine im Juni werde ich noch eintragen,wer an diesen terminen zeit hatt kann sich ja mal anmelden#6 *

*der treffpunkt ist die tanke in norddeich(ostfr.)auf der rechten seite gleich nach dem ortsschild,bis zur slippe sinds ca.8 min die slippe ist kostenlos für den parkplatz fallen pro std.0,50euro an.Wind und **wetter vorbehalten.*
*gruß acki*

*http://angler.macbay.de/nd2008.html*


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hurra, jetzt steht ja doch noch hier was drin. Mich kannste einplanen. Acki mit Dir immer. Freue mich schon.


----------



## seeyou (13. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Mit was für Booten kann man sich denn aufs Meer trauen? Ich glaub da bin ich mit meinen 5PS etwas untermotorisiert#q
Schade, wäre gern dabei gewesen. Gruß, seeyou#h


----------



## SimonHH (14. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



Acki schrieb:


> *Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich Juni 2008*
> *moin an alle boots und meeresfischer#h *
> *wir wollen wieder ein treffen zum makrelenangeln veranstalten!!*
> *die termine im Juni werde ich noch eintragen,wer an diesen terminen zeit hatt kann sich ja mal anmelden#6 *
> ...





moin acki...|wavey:

wenn eine bootsmitfahrgelegenheit bei einem von euch vorhanden ist...würde ich auch sehr gerne mitfahren.natürlich mit spritkostenbeteiligung...ist ja wohl selbstredend.


lg simon


----------



## Fehlerteufel (14. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin acki...|wavey:
> 
> wenn eine bootsmitfahrgelegenheit vorhanden ist...würde ich auch sehr gerne mitfahren.natürlich mit spritkostenbeteiligung...ist ja wohl selbstredend.
> 
> ...


weiß denn jemand ob man dort oben auch boote mieten könnte,ich hätte wohl auch richtig lust.
war zwar noch nie makrelen angeln aber das bekomme ich wohl hin.
*HUHU Simon!!!:vik:*


----------



## Acki (15. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

moin @jochen jo einer muss ja den anfang machen:q

@seeyou mit 5 ps bist du bei der fahrt bis zur schifffartslinie untermotorisiert,also 20-30ps sollten es schon sein#6

@fehlerteufel @ simon  mietboote giebt es leider noch nicht in norddeich,aber eine mitfahrgelegenheit auf einem boot müsste sich machen lassen gruß acki


----------



## BSZocher (15. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



Acki schrieb:


> *Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich Juni 2008*
> .....bis zur slippe sinds ca.8 min die slippe ist kostenlos .....*Termine für Juni 14.6 - 15.6 oder 21.6-22.6*



Wie ist die Slipanlage beschaffen? Nur Kleinboot (Zodiak o.Ä.) oder auch ne Boots-Nr. größer?

Ausfahrt an einem der beiden Tage oder Samstag und Sonntag?


----------



## SimonHH (15. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



Acki schrieb:


> moin @jochen jo einer muss ja den anfang machen:q
> 
> @seeyou mit 5 ps bist du bei der fahrt bis zur schifffartslinie untermotorisiert,also 20-30ps sollten es schon sein#6
> 
> @fehlerteufel @ simon  mietboote giebt es leider noch nicht in norddeich,*aber eine mitfahrgelegenheit auf einem boot müsste sich machen lassen* gruß acki





moin acki 


prima...:m


----------



## Acki (15. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin so hab grad mal ein bild von der slippe gemacht,die ist ca.25m breit und fällt im unteren bereich stark ab,aber für autos mit allrad kein problem.
ausserdem giebt es für angler die mit dem wohnmobil anreisen genügend stellplätze.
fewo und zimmer können vor ort gebucht werden,für angler die 2tage oder länger bleiben wollen. aber ein angeltag auf makrele reicht völlig aus.gruß acki
http://img167.*ih.us/img167/3898/bild340fx1.jpg


----------



## BSZocher (15. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

@Acki: Danke für den Bilderservice #6 SUPI!!!! Ich käme mit nem ca. 900KG Boot und hab da noch keinen Allrad vor deswegen muß ich da genau nach fragen wie die Slippe beschaffen ist.
Stell dir vor es ist Ebbe und man kommt die Slippe nicht wieder rauf |bigeyes  Spaß muss sein.....
Kommt man auf den Platz Tags wie Nachts rauf?
Würde ggf. Freitags auf Samstags anreisen.


----------



## Acki (15. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

moin @BSZocher die anlage ist tag und nacht geöffnet,beim slippen kann ich dir behilflich sein.mfg acki


----------



## BSZocher (15. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



Acki schrieb:


> moin @BSZocher die anlage ist tag und nacht geöffnet,beim slippen kann ich dir behilflich sein.mfg acki



Da das mit dem Slippen dann ja kein Prob ist
werde ich heute abend Kriegsrat mit dem "Clan" halten.
Drückt mal die Daumen das es kein |krach:  sondern ein :m wird.


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



BSZocher schrieb:


> @Acki: Danke für den Bilderservice #6 SUPI!!!! Ich käme mit nem ca. 900KG Boot und hab da noch keinen Allrad


 und ich hoffe auch kein Golf davor.|muahah:

Aufjeden Fall musst du die rechte Seite nehmen. Da werden die Container immer "geslippt". Da ist auch kein schlamm. Auf der linken Seite ( blick von der Slippe auf das Wasser) könnte es etwas rutschig werden. Aber wie Acki schon sagte er kann mit seinem Panzer helfen. 

Man ich freu mich. Da mir ja jetzt die Heringe in Holland durch die Lappen gehen.....#q


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Öhm @ Acki, für den 14.06 oder 15.06 musste mir wohl ein Zimmer geben. Bei der Hochwasser Zeit ist das echt früh für mich.


----------



## SimonHH (15. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

moin acki...|wavey:

fehlerteufel(klaus),nemles(tom) und ich sagen für den 14.06 oder 21.06 zu.

wobei am 14.06. bei tom noch n fragezeichen steht.


lg simon


----------



## BSZocher (16. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> und ich hoffe auch kein Golf davor.|muahah:



Mit dem Smart als Zugfahrzeug ist Lenken nur durch Gewichtsverlagerung der Insassen möglich und auf ca. 300km ein wenig "stressig". Mach ich nur für mal eben aus NL nach Hause. |uhoh:
Ich denke für 300 km kann ich denn V70 rausholen. #h

Gespräche mit meinem Clan über die Teilnahme laufen noch..... |krach:


----------



## nemles (16. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Also, wie Simon schon geschrieben hat: als Mitfahrer wäre ich gerne dabei, da mir die Nordsee für mein Schlauchi doch etwas zu gewagt ist.

Finanzielle und körperliche Beteiligung ist selbstverständlich.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (18. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

hallo acki,
was wird denn an rute rolle und zubehör benötigt zum makrelen angeln,kenne mich da nicht so mit aus?
gruß klaus#c


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hallo Klaus, ich hoffe ich darf auch antworten. Also als Rute habe ich eine kurze Bootsrute mit WG von 50-180gr. Als Blei habe ich 100-200gr mit. Meistens fische ich mit 120gr. Und Paternoster mit 3 Haken. Mehr Haken finde ich nicht gut. Muss aber jeder selber wissen. Letztes Jahr gingen Paternoster mit weißen Federn gut. Ich habe auch welche mit Heringshaut und weißen federn und neon Perlen davor. Aber auch das ist geschmacksache. Geh in Laden guck sie Dir an und kauf welche. Und es sind bestimmt die falschen (an diesem Tag)|muahah:

Und von meiner Seite würde ich auch welche abgeben. Ich habe auch kleine Messing Zocker mit in der Hoffnung das wir auf Richtig Fisch kommen. Dann kommt das Paternoster ab und es wird gezockt. Guckst Du hier unter Ausrüstung und Verschiedenes dann Makrelenpaternoster.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (19. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus, ich hoffe ich darf auch antworten. Also als Rute habe ich eine kurze Bootsrute mit WG von 50-180gr. Als Blei habe ich 100-200gr mit. Meistens fische ich mit 120gr. Und Paternoster mit 3 Haken. Mehr Haken finde ich nicht gut. Muss aber jeder selber wissen. Letztes Jahr gingen Paternoster mit weißen Federn gut. Ich habe auch welche mit Heringshaut und weißen federn und neon Perlen davor. Aber auch das ist geschmacksache. Geh in Laden guck sie Dir an und kauf welche. Und es sind bestimmt die falschen (an diesem Tag)|muahah:
> 
> Und von meiner Seite würde ich auch welche abgeben. Ich habe auch kleine Messing Zocker mit in der Hoffnung das wir auf Richtig Fisch kommen. Dann kommt das Paternoster ab und es wird gezockt. Guckst Du hier unter Ausrüstung und Verschiedenes dann Makrelenpaternoster.


vielen dank gpsjunkie....warst du schonmal von norddeich raus gefahren,muss man über die inseln noch hinaus um auf fängige gründe zu treffen?
gruß klaus


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hallo Klaus, guckst Du hier. 

Ja ich bin schon mal rausgefahren, und wir sind immer ca 5 km hinter Norderney. Beziehungsweise zwischen Norderney und Juist. Insgesammt ist es eine Fahrstrecke von ca 15 km. Von Norddeich bis hinter Norderney.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (19. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus, guckst Du hier.
> 
> Ja ich bin schon mal rausgefahren, und wir sind immer ca 5 km hinter Norderney. Beziehungsweise zwischen Norderney und Juist. Insgesammt ist es eine Fahrstrecke von ca 15 km. Von Norddeich bis hinter Norderney.


schöne bilder und echt klasse wetter....habt ihr auch was gefangen ausser dem knurrhahn?


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

War nicht der reisser, aber wir hatten mit drei man 55 stk. Nur der Wind wurde zustark. Hoffe das es dieses Jahr mal mit 100 stk :g:gklappt.


----------



## Kleiner Fisch (22. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hallo acki,|wavey:

wir möchten auch gerne teilnehmen, dass heißt meine Frau und ich.Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt,sind wir da.Ist denn schon ein genauer Termin bekannt?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hallo Jürgen, also ein festen Termin gibt es glaube ich noch nicht. In den letzten Jahren haben wir immer zugesehn, das wir ca 2 Std vor Hochwasser bis 2 Std nach Hochwasser angeln. Wenn ich mir den 14ten Juni anschaue, ist es ganz schön früh. Ich hätte 2,5 std anfahrt und dann ist da noch die Ausfahrt. Dann müsste ich hier ca 3.00/3.30Uhr los. Das ist heavy. 

Also ich würde den 22ten(edit:weil verschrieben) Juni favorisieren. Da bräuchte ich nicht mitten in der Nacht los:m.


----------



## Kleiner Fisch (23. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hallo Jochen,
da hast du recht .Und du must ja auch noch 60 km weiter als ich.Aber die Fahrt wird bestimmt super.Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter auch mit.

                                                    Gruß Jürgen


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hy Jürgen, die Ausfahrten machen immer riesen Spaß. Acki ist super drauf, und auch das ganze drum herum ist super.#h


----------



## Boerni85 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

hey ho,
ich lebe derzeit auf norderney und habe auch noch nie auf makrele geangelt, würde das aber gerne ändern. würde die möglichkeit bestehen das es für mich auch irgendwo ne mitfahrgelegenheit geben würde ? ich beteilige mich natürlich auch an spritkosten und ähnlichem!
würde mich freuen wenn das irgend wie machbar wäre !!!
mfg börni


----------



## Fehlerteufel (24. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen, also ein festen Termin gibt es glaube ich noch nicht. In den letzten Jahren haben wir immer zugesehn, das wir ca 2 Std vor Hochwasser bis 2 Std nach Hochwasser angeln. Wenn ich mir den 14ten Juni anschaue, ist es ganz schön früh. Ich hätte 2,5 std anfahrt und dann ist da noch die Ausfahrt. Dann müsste ich hier ca 3.00/3.30Uhr los. Das ist heavy.
> 
> Also ich würde den 14ten Juni favorisieren. Da bräuchte ich nicht mitten in der Nacht los:m.


hab ich mich da verlesen...????du schreibst das es am 14.6 zu früh für dich wäre,und unten weiter schreibst du das das für dich der beste termin wäre????

oder meinst du den 22.6.???

gruß klaus

ps.mir würde am besten der 22.6. passen,der 14.6 würde sich aber bestimmt auch einrichten lassen.#c


----------



## SimonHH (24. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

moin klaus...|wavey:


ich meine...acki sachte mir am telefön irgendwat vom 22.6. |kopfkrat

weil da die flutzeiten günstig liegen,so das niemand mitten in der nacht loseiern muss.
ma kucken,wie dat mit wind und wetter passt...

aber mal ne andere idee...

da sich ja so langsam immer mehr leutchen hier anmelden und mit wollen,wollen wir da mal nich ne kleine liste mit den teilnehmer/interessenten erstellen?
was haltet ihr davon?
unterteilt in:  wer hat n boot? wer nimmt wen mit?

is nur ma so ne idee von mir,damit die übersicht nich flöten geht...:m


----------



## Fehlerteufel (24. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

sehr gute idee!!!#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin, Ist zwar Ackis Fred, aber er hat auch immer gut zutun der gute. Wenn es keinen stört würde ich die Tabelle bei meinem Hoster in Excelformat bereit stellen. Acki braucht nur in Fred #1 nen Link setzten und ich aktuallesiere sie immer wenn wer sich neu anmeldet. 

Was meinste Acki sollten wir das machen? Und haste im anderen Forum auch schon Meldungen?

@Fehlerteufel: Danke für den Hinweis mit meinem Verschreiber.#6 Ich meinte natürlich den 22ten


----------



## Fehlerteufel (25. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin, Ist zwar Ackis Fred, aber er hat auch immer gut zutun der gute. Wenn es keinen stört würde ich die Tabelle bei meinem Hoster in Excelformat bereit stellen. Acki braucht nur in Fred #1 nen Link setzten und ich aktuallesiere sie immer wenn wer sich neu anmeldet.
> 
> Was meinste Acki sollten wir das machen? Und haste im anderen Forum auch schon Meldungen?
> 
> @Fehlerteufel: Danke für den Hinweis mit meinem Verschreiber.


wäre klasse wenn du das machen würdest...freu mich schon!!!


----------



## SimonHH (25. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin, Ist zwar Ackis Fred, aber er hat auch immer gut zutun der gute. Wenn es keinen stört würde ich die Tabelle bei meinem Hoster in Excelformat bereit stellen. Acki braucht nur in Fred #1 nen Link setzten und ich aktuallesiere sie immer wenn wer sich neu anmeldet.
> 
> Was meinste Acki sollten wir das machen? Und haste im anderen Forum auch schon Meldungen?
> 
> @Fehlerteufel: Danke für den Hinweis mit meinem Verschreiber.





moin ihr lieben #h


jo jochen...des is oane gude idee


----------



## JanS (25. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Also Aki, wenn was geht ich wäre wieder dabei! Unser letztes "mal" ist ja schon 3 Jahre her 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## SimonHH (25. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

kleiner insider:

jochen...ich denk immerzu an die seezungenröllchen auf speckböhnchen mit herzoginkartoffeln
und an seebarschfilet an kartoffelsalat ala mama :q:q:q


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

hihi ja das wird gut, und das der Acki auch insider wird.

Tabelle steht, ich bräuchte nur noch von den Bootsführern das Ok wieviele auf dem Boot mitfahren könnten, und ob noch ein Platz angeboten wird. Z.B vom kleinen Fisch.


----------



## Kleiner Fisch (25. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hey Jochen ,#h

ich habe leider mein Boot schon voll.Das wäre natürlich sonst kein Thema gewesen,jemanden noch mit zunehmen.Wir kommen mit drei oder vier Leuten,und ich finde das reicht auf meiner kleinen Schale.Wenn natürlich jemand abspringt,bin ich gerne bereit einen aufzunehmen.Das wird sicher ein schöner Tag mit viel Spass.#6


Schöne Grüße Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hier die Tabelle.
Hier noch was zum gucken. Kleiner Film vom Angeln, wir hatten nicht viel gefangen. Nur so als Happen.

@Acki, am besten der Link der Tabelle kommt in #1 wenn Du willst setzte den Link, und ich schick Dir den.

Neue Anmeldungen bitte an Acki oder gpsjunkie per PN. Ich änder dann die Tabelle. Neuigkeiten wie Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit schreibe ich dann auch rein.


----------



## Boerni85 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

ja, wie ist das denn mit dem anmelden ? nur leute die ihr kennt oder auch neulinge wie ich ?
mfg börni


----------



## Fehlerteufel (25. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hier die Tabelle.
> Hier noch was zum gucken. Kleiner Film vom Angeln, wir hatten nicht viel gefangen. Nur so als Happen.
> 
> @Acki, am besten der Link der Tabelle kommt in #1 wenn Du willst setzte den Link, und ich schick Dir den.
> ...


läuft ja gut gpsjunkie....und grossen dank an acki#6#6#6


----------



## BSZocher (25. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin!
Mich müsst ihr erstmal rausnehmen.
Hab grad gesehen, daß an dem WE ein Wettkampf ist. #q
Sollte sich was ändern lass ich es euch wissen.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen die Orga hier lässt sich TOP an #6
Wär so gern dabei, denn dann würd ich nicht ganz so allein auf weiter Flur meinen ersten Ausritt mit der eigenen Schale auf die Nordsee unternehmen müssen.
Mal sehen/HOFFEN, daß es irgendwie klappt.....


----------



## SimonHH (25. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Mich müsst ihr erstmal rausnehmen.
> Hab grad gesehen, daß an dem WE ein Wettkampf ist. #q
> Sollte sich was ändern lass ich es euch wissen.
> ...





schade zocher...

aber ich drück die daumen,dat du dat hinbekommst. #6


----------



## SimonHH (25. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



Boerni85 schrieb:


> ja, wie ist das denn mit dem anmelden ? nur leute die ihr kennt oder auch neulinge wie ich ?
> mfg börni





neee börni....natürlich ist jeder hier willkommen.ganz klar.nur im augenblick fehlen hier noch n paar kapitänsanmeldungen...sprich boote.
ich denke mal...gpsjunkie hat dich mit in die anmeldeliste aufgenommen.wenn nich,holt er dat bestimmt nach.#6


----------



## jottweebee (25. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Schade.

Kann im Juni nicht teilnehmen, da ich mit Knurri in Norge die Angel schwingen werde.
Ab Juli bin ich bei den Ausfahrten mit meiner VERA wieder dabei.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

@jürgen. Wie jetzt du bist nicht dabei#c. Du bist doch ne feste grösse bei den Ausfahrten. Schade das Du nicht dabei bist, dann aber im Juli:vik: .

@Zocher, wenn Du das erstemal auf die Nordsee willst dann ruf den Acki vorher an. Evtl kann er sich frei machen und das Ihr wenigstens mit zwei Booten fahrt (zumindest am Anfang). Oder Du solltest ein Ass in Wetterkunde sein. Ich wäre ohne Acki schon einmal in Seenot geraten, weil ich das Wetter unterschätzt habe. Er sagte wir müssen hier weg, und ich habe keinen Grund gesehen. Als wir dann aus geslippt hatten kam ein "richtiges" Unwetter mit Hagel, Sturm und Regen. Vorher hatten wir fast 30 Grad. Das habe ich noch nie gesehen. Ist kein Seemannsgarn.

@Boerni85, anmeldungen sind für alle. Zur Zeit ist es aber so das wir die Boote voll haben ( wie Simon schon schrieb) Ich schreib dich mit rein, müssen wir nur abwarten ob noch mehr boote dazu kommen.


----------



## BSZocher (26. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> .....@Zocher, wenn Du das erstemal auf die Nordsee willst dann ruf den Acki vorher an.
> .......



Das werd ich mal tun. Wenn ich irgendwie mal die Zeit finde.



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> ..... Oder Du solltest ein Ass in Wetterkunde sein.
> .......



Klares NEIN! Kein Wetterass.
Fahre zwar schon seit über 20 Jahren nach Borkum, zu jeder Jahreszeit, aber vor der Nordsee hab ich zuviel Respekt um da am Anfang allein rumzuschippern.



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> ..... kam ein "richtiges" Unwetter mit Hagel, Sturm und Regen. Vorher hatten wir fast 30 Grad. Das habe ich noch nie gesehen. Ist kein Seemannsgarn.
> .......



Bin früher mit der MS Eltra rausgefahren und hab da den ein oder anderen Wetterumschwung miterlebt.
Erst "Delial bräunt Ideal" und ne 1/2 Stunde später ist "Achterbahn im Wellental"


----------



## nemles (26. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Von der Zickigkeit und Wandelfähigkeit ist die Nordsee mit keinem anderen Gewässer zu vergleichen. Da sollte man wirklich die kleinsten Anzeichen zu deuten wissen. Sie heißt nicht umsonst Mordsee.

@gpsjunkie

Ich kriege Anfang nächster Woche einen komplett überarbeiteten Einstzplan für die nächsten zwei Monate. Und der sieht im Moment gar nicht so rosig aus. |krach:

Aber wenn sich nix verschieben sollte, steht der Termin, auch wenn es knapp wird.


----------



## Boerni85 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

das hört sich doch schon mal gut an. wäre klasse wenns klappen würde !!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Ich habe heute mit Acki teleniert. Ich darf die Anmeldungstabelle machen. Die Termine sind dann offiziell der 14.06, der 21.06 und 28.06 (erstmal)(Wind und Wetter vorausgesetzt). Das ist jeweils ein Samstag weil die Bootsführer dann am Sonntag Zeit hätten das Boot von den Makrelenresten zu befreien:c#q Und das war in den Jahren zuvor echt wichtig, da die Minitune doch etwas Verdauungsprobleme|uhoh: haben wenn man sie anpackt.

Ich hoffe es ist in eurem Interesse. 

@Acki wenn der peecee wieder richtig funktioniert bitte das Datum und den Tabellenlink auf Seite 1. Ich schicke den Link gleich per PN.

@Boerni wie denkst Du das es für dich dann am besten ist? Du wohnst auf Norderney. Müsste das Boot auf dem Du mitfährst erst nach Norderney?


----------



## SimonHH (26. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

moin jochen...|wavey:

magst du mal bitte *cruiser* (max) mit in die passagierliste aufnehmen?

dange schön #6 :m


----------



## SimonHH (26. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mit Acki teleniert. Ich darf die Anmeldungstabelle machen. Die Termine sind dann offiziell der 14.06, der 21.06 und 28.06 (erstmal)(Wind und Wetter vorausgesetzt). Das ist jeweils ein Samstag weil die Bootsführer dann am Sonntag Zeit hätten das Boot von den Makrelenresten zu befreien:c#q Und das war in den Jahren zuvor echt wichtig, da die Minitune doch etwas Verdauungsprobleme|uhoh: haben wenn man sie anpackt.
> 
> * Ich hoffe es ist in eurem Interesse. *
> 
> ...






...was mich betrifft...alles gut.


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin Simon, soll ich cruiser so mit auf nehmen? Oder hat er einen Bootsplatz?


----------



## SimonHH (27. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Simon, soll ich cruiser so mit auf nehmen? Oder hat er einen Bootsplatz?





moin jochen...

nee,n bootsplatz hat er noch nicht.trag ihn bitte erstmal so mit in die liste ein.



wieso bekomm ich magenknurren,wenn ich an blokkendam denke? komisch....


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

--->OT an:

Moin Simon. Gugge hier und dann die Salzkartoffeln dazu. JAMMY. Und schaue die auch mal die anderen Videos in der rechten Spalte an. DOPPELT YAMMY <---- OT aus.

#:         #r        #r     #:


----------



## SimonHH (27. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> --->OT an:
> 
> Moin Simon. Gugge hier und dann die Salzkartoffeln dazu. JAMMY. Und schaue die auch mal die anderen Videos in der rechten Spalte an. DOPPELT YAMMY <---- OT aus.
> 
> #:         #r        #r     #:







jaaahaaaa....sehn ja riiichtiiich legger aus,die fischchen  :vik:



























*
ICH WILL DIE AUCH HABEN!!!!* :q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH (27. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

jochen....ich hab boerni ma ne pn mit ner kleinen anfrage geschickt. 

ma kucken,wat da rauskommt #6


----------



## Acki (27. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin so die Liste ist Online.Gruß Acki


----------



## jottweebee (27. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

_ 		Moin so die Liste ist Online.Gruß Acki

_Hallo Acki

Wo ist die Liste??

Jürgen


----------



## Fehlerteufel (27. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



jottweebee schrieb:


> _         Moin so die Liste ist Online.Gruß Acki
> 
> _Hallo Acki
> 
> ...


schau mal in den link auf der ersten seite ...da findest du sie!!!!


----------



## SimonHH (27. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

insider-ot an:



*
NEIN JOCHEN!!!!*  





insider-ot aus:


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

@ Jürgen: dann braucht man nicht immer alles lesen. Die Anmeldeliste gehört auf den ersten Beitrag von Acki. Die Anmeldungen dann zu Acki oder mir. 

@Simon: schöne Tiere oder?


----------



## Boerni85 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

@ gpsjunkie: wäre natürlich echt luxus und für mich günstiger wenn ich hier auf n'ey abgeholte werden würde. es ist aber auch kein problem nach norddeich zu kommen und dort mit euch zusammen zu treffen ! müsst ihr entscheiden was für euch angenehmer ist !!!
mfg börni


----------



## SimonHH (28. April 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> @ Jürgen: dann braucht man nicht immer alles lesen. Die Anmeldeliste gehört auf den ersten Beitrag von Acki. Die Anmeldungen dann zu Acki oder mir.
> 
> * @Simon: schöne Tiere oder?*




UNBEDINGT!!!!!  

um die außenbordkameraden müsste man sich echt mal kümmern #6


----------



## SimonHH (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

...noch 7 wochen


----------



## Acki (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin werde gegen Mittag  die erste Makrelentour starten, bei dem Wetter müßte was gehn.Gruß Acki#6


----------



## nemles (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Dann erstmal Petri,

aber laß noch die eine oder andere Makrele drinne im Teich:q


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin Acki, wo sind die Minitune? Schon welche gesichtet?


----------



## Acki (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin  Die Makos sind da  konnte Gestern 32  :kfangen ,allerdings immer einzeln aber wir waren auch erst mit ablaufendem Wasser dort.Fangtiefe lag bei 12 m.

Bei dem Wetter sind die Aussichten für die nächsten Wochen gut:vik: Heute um 13 Uhr gehts wieder Los.Gruß Acki


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c
http://boote-forum.de/showthread.php?p=883067#post883067


----------



## SimonHH (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



Acki schrieb:


> Moin  Die Makos sind da  konnte Gestern 32  :kfangen ,allerdings immer einzeln aber wir waren auch erst mit ablaufendem Wasser dort.Fangtiefe lag bei 12 m.
> 
> Bei dem Wetter sind die Aussichten für die nächsten Wochen gut:vik: Heute um 13 Uhr gehts wieder Los.Gruß Acki









SCHÖÖÖÖÖÖNES DING,ACKI !!! :vik:


petri zu den minitunas  #6


----------



## SimonHH (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> :c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c
> http://boote-forum.de/showthread.php?p=883067#post883067





ach du s.c.h.e.i.s.s.e !!! |uhoh:

das is ja ne großbaustelle...|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

So, gerade meine vorläufige Reiseplanung von Chefchen bekommen.
Bisher bin ich zum Termin 21.06.ten noch dabei:vik:

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## blau weißer (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

An alle die sich auskennen.

Ich hätte großes Interesse, nur stellt sich die Frage in wie weit mein Boot für  die Sache geeignet ist. Ich besitze ein 4,20m langes GFK Boot von Hille Modell Utillity, mit 25 PS Suzuki Motor.Hab es schon einige male mit in Norwegen gehabt allerdings nur zum Fjord angeln. Vieleicht kann mir jemand weiter helfen danke in vorraus.

Gruß vom blau weißen.;+


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hallo Michael, ich habe mal im I-net geschaut. Das Boot hat Kategorie C. Wir fahren zwar erst 9km bis Norderny, aber dann noch mal 5 km hinter Norderney. Also ich denke das das mit deinem Boot klappen wird. Und falls Du noch einen Platz auf deinem Boot hast, melde dich doch bitte.


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



Acki schrieb:


> Moin  Die Makos sind da  konnte Gestern 32  :kfangen ,allerdings immer einzeln aber wir waren auch erst mit ablaufendem Wasser dort.Fangtiefe lag bei 12 m.
> 
> Bei dem Wetter sind die Aussichten für die nächsten Wochen gut:vik: *Am 8ten Mai schrieb Acki:* Heute um 13 Uhr gehts wieder Los.Gruß Acki




Und, und, und????? Was war denn am 8ten? Los mach uns heiß.

Ich habe zur Zeit keine Lust an meinem Dampfer zu flexen ( fast fertig) und jetzt will ich ne Antwort:vik:.
Bau..........mich.............auf.......:l


----------



## Fishing-Toby (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin moin, 

würde auch gerne anreisen, aber wie löse ich das Problem mit der rutschigen Slippe? Was für ne Windstärke geht noch? Ich denke ab guten Vier ist Schluß oder? Wie lange dauert denn ca. die Ausfahrt und wo liegen die Fanggründe?

Gruß Toby


----------



## jottweebee (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hier findest du Berichte von den letzten Jahren: 

* 	 Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich,

Norddeich 2006 oder Norddeich 2007

*Jürgen


----------



## Acki (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin @ jochen leider haben wir am 8.5 nicht geangelt ,wegen seenebel|gr:haben wir die tour kurz hinter norderney abgebrochen

Tobi das mit der slippe ist kein problem,ich zieh da 2,5to hoch und das ohne geländegang!

die ausfahrt dauert ca 4-5 stunden und wennn der wind zu stark wird ab 5 bft fahren wir wieder in  den hafen#h

noch 35 tage und der rest von heute,gruß acki


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



Acki schrieb:


> die ausfahrt dauert ca 4-5 stunden gruß acki



Mönsch Acki, sind wir dann nicht in England?????|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Tschuldigung der musste jetzt sein. 

@ Tobi: Also bis zu den Fanggründen sind es ca 20min Fahrt und ca 15km weit. Davon geht es 9 km bis Norderney und dann nochmal ca 4km bis zur 10m Linie. Und wenn du noch platz hast, auf der Liste stehen noch Mitangler die gegen Benzinbeteiligung gerne mit fahren. Die Liste findest Du auf Beitrag 1 von Acki.


----------



## Acki (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin jochen bis england muss ich meinen tank um 400 l erweitern:g
 so noch was zum anfeuern
http://img135.*ih.us/img135/5189/bild231ht8.jpg
http://img135.*ih.us/img135/5189/bild231ht8.6f5af9dc18.jpg


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Boh, und mach mal die Heizung draußen an. Mein GFK will nicht trocknen. Habe schon einen Heizlüfter unter die Plane gestellt. Morgen kommen die Spiegelpatten rein. Schön dick für den evtl 90er später mal.


----------



## blau weißer (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hallo gpsjunki,

wir werden zu zweit kommen, mein Vater und Ich mehr geht leider nicht bei uns im Boot. Termin werden der 14te oder der 28te sein, kann ich noch nicht genau sagen. Wie sieht es mit den Wetterdaten an diesen Tagen aus, kann man sich vorher noch mal telefonisch verständigen? Die Anfahrt ist leider zu lang, um mal eben wieder nach Hause zu fahren.

Gruß vom blau weißen.|wavey:


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hallo Michael. Also das mit dem 14ten ist für euch heavy. Ihr solltet bedenken das Acki die Fahrt immer 2std vor Hochwasser und 2 std nach hochwasser legt. Das würde heißen  das so um ca 5,30 Treffen an der Tanke ist. Die Fahrtzeit von Gelsenkirchen bis Norddeich kennst Du besser als ich. Für mich wäre das 3 Uhr aufstehn. Also das ist mir zu heavy.

Wetter technisch wird natürlich hier was stehen, oder ich setze das in die Tabelle auf Post 1 von Acki. Wetterentwicklung schaue ich immer bei Windfinder. 

Und ich möchte nicht in Acki`s Trööt rum pfuschen. Acki ist auch der erfahrene auf der Nordsee. Er sollte entscheiden ob wir fahren oder nicht. Aber sei sicher das es je näher der Termin rückt auch die Diskussion entfacht wird, ob oder nicht.

Tidetabelle habe ich für Juni eingestellt. Schau dir die Tabelle an, dort kannste sehen was für euch geht.


----------



## nemles (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

@ gpsjunki

Ich bin jetzt evtl. für ca. drei Wochen nicht online. Hängt von den örtlichen Netzwerkmöglichkeiten ab.
Noch steht der Termin. Falls was dazwischen kommt, melde ich mich telefonisch. Falls ich nicht anrufe, bleibt alles wie abgemacht.

Gruß in Vorfreude...
Tom


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hallo Tom, irgendwie meinte Simon das Du so oder so anrufst. Ich bin hier voll am schwitzen das ich meine Shetland wieder fit kriege. Aber morgen habe ich Feiertag (ich Arbeite ja in NRW--wohne aber in NDS) dann wird laminiert was der Harz hergibt.


----------



## jottweebee (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hallo Jochen

Gummiboot ist doch besser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## nemles (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Tom, irgendwie meinte Simon das Du so oder so anrufst. Ich bin hier voll am schwitzen das ich meine Shetland wieder fit kriege. Aber morgen habe ich Feiertag (ich Arbeite ja in NRW--wohne aber in NDS) dann wird laminiert was der Harz hergibt.



Also ich bin absoluter Telefonfeind. Hängt wohl mit meinem Job zusammen. Im Gegensatz zu Simon, der teleniert gerne:m

Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst, stehe ich Dir mit Saft und Kraft ab Freitag Nachmittag (13.06. ca. 08:00 Uhr) bis Samstag 15.06. ca. 15:00  bis sowie Freitag, 20.ten ( ab ca. 15:00 Uhr)bis Ausfahrt am 21.ten zur vollen Verfügung, um den Kahn Seetauglich zu machen.
Vorher gehts leider nicht...

Brauche nur nen Platz, mein Zelt auf zu schlagen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

@ Jürgen, naja bei meinem Seetörn war auch ne Boden rep angesagt. Ging aber schneller. Jetzt kann ich aber Polysterharz schnüffeln. Die Haut im Gesicht brennt anschließend so schön.|kopfkrat

@Tom, wer ordentlich mit anpackt, muss richtig schlafen. Ich hätte da noch ein Doppelbett im Keller (neben der Kellerbar) anzubieten. Sozusagen als Gäste Bett. Das Angebot steht. wennste willst. Los gehts.

Und mit Simon kann man super telenieren. Wird bestimmt super auf der see und anschließend.:vik:


----------



## SimonHH (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> @ Jürgen, naja bei meinem Seetörn war auch ne Boden rep angesagt. Ging aber schneller. Jetzt kann ich aber Polysterharz schnüffeln. Die Haut im Gesicht brennt anschließend so schön.|kopfkrat
> 
> @Tom, wer ordentlich mit anpackt, muss richtig schlafen. Ich hätte da noch ein *Doppelbett* im Keller *(neben der Kellerbar) *anzubieten. Sozusagen als Gäste Bett. Das Angebot steht. wennste willst. Los gehts.
> 
> Und mit Simon kann man super telenieren. Wird bestimmt super auf der see und anschließend.:vik:



...alles klar,männer....ich pack mein koffer!! 

tom...seh zu...ich steh pünktlich vor der tür...und wehe,du schnarchst :q  :#2:


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

hehe, ist aber etwas Umweg. Von mir aus gerne.


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin Gemeinde, irgendwie kommen keine Meldungen mehr. Hat denn kein Bootsführer lust am 21.06 mit uns auf Makrele zu fahren? Wir brauchen noch freie Plätze für die Angler ohne Boot. Also Terminkalender geprüft und sich Anmelden.


----------



## Acki (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin Bootsumbaumeisterjochen,die Meldungen kommen immer kurz kurz vor toresschluß.Hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit .Gruß Acki


----------



## sailfish777 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

moin mädels,

wenns irgendwie passt werde ich auch wieder mit dabei sein,die bisherigen Meetings waren ja immer ganz nett :q , kann das nur im Moment noch nicht sicher zusagen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## nemles (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Wir brauchen noch freie Plätze für die Angler ohne Boot. Also Terminkalender geprüft und sich Anmelden.



Hatte nach Dienstreise-ende gestern heute Einsatzbesprechung für Juni/Juli, mit dem Ergebnis: Es ist ein Mitfahrerplatz frei geworden :c:c:c
Noch drei Reisen im Juni und der Rest auf Abruf#q#q#q
Montag geht es schon wieder los. 
Und ich komme mit meiner Wohnungsrenovierung nicht voran:v

Tut mir leid Jungs, vielleicht ein anderes Mal. Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und viel Fisch.#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Uhh man Acki, was man mit ner Flex alles weg bekommt. Das ist noch lange nicht wieder drauf. Zur Zeit sieht es eeeeeeeccccccchhhhhhhtttt knapp aus. Aber ich tue alles. 20qm Fasermatte ist drin und 20 kg Polyester auch. Morgen laminier ich meine Motorbilge und die Stringer wieder rein. Ich hoffe das ich am WE von aussen zumindest die Grundierung drauf kriege. 

@ Klaus, wenn Du nach Norddeich kommst, haste noch ein oder zwei Plätze frei?

@Tom oh man das ist ja bescheiden. Vielleicht klappt es zu einem anderen Termin ja noch.


----------



## SimonHH (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

moin acki |wavey:

ich muß leider meine teilnahme aus beruflichen gründen absagen. :c:c
mein chef hat alle freien wochenenden erstmal bis auf weiteres gestrichen...#q

ich wünsch euch allen massen an makrelen...n dickes petri und viel,viel spaß  :m

lg simon


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

@Simon::c:c:c:c:cmenno und ich habe mich so gefreut. Aber noch ist mein Dampfer noch nicht fertig. Könnte mich auch noch erwischen.


----------



## SimonHH (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> @Simon::c:c:c:c:cmenno und ich habe mich so gefreut. Aber noch ist mein Dampfer noch nicht fertig. Könnte mich auch noch erwischen.




tja jochen....frag mich mal...aber was solls #c  :c

kann man nix bei machen...

aber ich hoffe,das es im juli klappt #6
ich bin mit acki schon wat fürn herbst am aushecken 
schaun mer ma...:vik:


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin Acki, wie stehts denn mit den Makro`s? Hattest Du nochmal Zeit zum Testen?


----------



## Udo Mundt (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Versuche gerade eine Vertretung für den 21`ten zu finden.
Um wieviel Uhr ist dann das Treffen in Norddeich und wann werden wir etwa wieder im Hafen sein, habe um 19 Uhr schon wieder einen Termin.


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin Udo, schön das du versuchst wieder dabei zu sein#6#6. Also wenn ich das richtig habe, wollten wir uns um ca 10.00Uhr an der Tanke treffen (aber dazu sollten wir noch Ackis Statement abwarten. Er hat aber zur Zeit wohl viel zutun). Hochwasser ist um ca 14.00Uhr. Da wir ja immer von 2 Std vor Hochwasser bis 2 Std nach Hochwasser angeln, könnte 19.00 Uhr knapp werden. Aber machbar.


----------



## Udo Mundt (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Vertreter für den 21`ten ist gefunden, jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.
Der 19Uhr Termin ist noch ein wenig flexibel. So steht der Ausfahrt nichts im Wege.
Einen Platz kann ich noch auf meinem Boot anbieten.


----------



## blau weißer (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hallo zusammen,

für mich steht jetzt der Termin fest, wir kommen am 28.06. Kann mir schon jemand sagen wann dann Treffen wäre?
Hoffendlich nicht zu früh, da mein Vater erst von der Nachtschicht kommt.

Gruß aus Gelsenkirchen#h


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hallo Michael, ich weiß nicht ob das mit dem 28ten was wird. Ich wiederhole mich jetzt mal zum xten-mal. Acki fährt am liebsten 2 std vor Hochwasser bis 2 Std nach Hochwasser raus. Das wäre am 28ten nicht wirklich glücklich. Gugst du hier.

Aber wie gesagt, das ist auch Ackis Entscheidung. Ich hoffe das Ihr dann los könnt.


----------



## loki73 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

hallo

welche postleitzahl hat norddeich? 
ich finde in meinem programm dort immer mehrere.

wenn es nicht so weit ist, und noch ein platz frei wäre für einen angler ohne boot, wäre ich gerne mit von der partie.


----------



## Boerni85 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

norddeich hat die plz 25764. nächste stadt ist norden. nächste insel norderney ^^
mfg börni


----------



## loki73 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

naja das hört  sich doch gut an.  200km weg würd ich in kauf nehmen.
ist denn noch platz für 1 person auf einem boot?


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hallo Ronny, zur Zeit sieht das schlecht aus. Im ersten Beitrag hat Acki ne Liste verlinkt. Da sind bis jetzt alle  angemeldeten Teilnehmer zu sehen. Leider kommen die meisten schon mit der kompletten Besatzung. Aber wennste willst, setzte ich dich Boot suchend dazu.

 @Böerni, haste schon was von Udo gehört?

Puuh und wenn der Wetterbericht recht behält.............


----------



## Acki (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin Puuh und wenn der Wetterbericht recht behält............. na Jochen denn fahrn wir Makrelenangeln!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Naja kam so über mich. Eigentlich heule ich nicht gleich rum wenn der Wetterbericht eine Woche vorher ne Bft 6 |kopfkratmit ner 3,5m hohen Welle vorhersagt.|bigeyes

Sachmal um wieviel Uhr es los geht. Ich glaube meine Lady kommt nicht mehr ins Wasser so schön ist die neue Farbe. Und eeennnnngggg ist es immer noch. Mit viel glück bin ich Freitag fertig. War ja ne Woche Krank geschrieben. Die Hexe hat geschossen. Aber ich gebe alles.


----------



## loki73 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

moin

also bei den wettervohersagen für die nächste zeit, glaub ich, ist an schönes angeln nicht zu denken. vom kleinen boot ist es wahrscheinlich noch schwieriger bei den wellengang.

hiermit zieh ich meine platzanfrage zurück und spare mir die 200km anfahrt.


falls ihr es doch wagt, viel glück und kommt alle heil wieder rein.


----------



## Boerni85 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

@ gpsjunkie  ja, udo hat mir den platz angeboten. wir sind nur noch nicht ganz klar wo ich zu euch dazu stoße... norderney oder norddeich... aber sonst siehts gut aus !
du sagtest das du das mit dem spritgeld ausrechnest... wieviel kommt den da ungefähr auf mich zu, kannst das schon beziffern ?

mfg börni


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

HAllo Börni, das mit dem Sprit solltest Du mit Udo machen. Aber so round Abound denke ich das da wohl 30l durch gehen. Ungefähr solltest Du damit rechnen.

@Loki73 nicht zufrüh aufgeben. Das Wetter geht die ganze Woche schon rauf und runter. Und wer weiß, vielleicht ist Samstag ja wieder unten.

Achja habe gerade mit Acki telefoniert. Treffen soll um 10.00Uhr sein. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Wie immer die erste Tanke in Norddeich auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## Udo Mundt (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hoffen wir mal, daß das Wetter uns keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht :c

@ Jochen, 30 l Sprit werde ich mit meinem Viertakter kaum verfahren.


----------



## Koghaheiner (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



Udo Mundt schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal, daß das Wetter uns keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht :c



Na, heute morgen siehts laut windguru aber gut aus, Welle bis 1,30m, wind max 3 bft., also lauschige Bedingungen.. 

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## Acki (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin so Männers Morgen um 10 Uhr gehts Los!!Wind ist mit 9Knt genau richtig.
Wünsche allen Teilnehmern eine Gute Anreise:mGruß Acki


----------



## sailfish777 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

moinsen allerseits,

ich kann leider nicht dabei sein, muß morgen arbeiten.....|gr:

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Tag mit allem was dazu gehört und freue mich schon auf Euren Bericht.#h

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Udo Mundt (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



Acki schrieb:


> Moin so Männers Morgen um 10 Uhr gehts Los!!Wind ist mit 9Knt genau richtig.



Find ich auch, bis morgen #h


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Schön wäre es, wenn sich mal alle melden die mitfahren. Wie sieht es mit Kleiner Fisch aus? ist er dabei? So wie es aussieht ist es Acki mit Crew, Udo mit Boerni, gpsjunkie mit seeyou und kogaheiner. Sonst noch einer?


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin Männers, ich bin jetzt fertig mit dem Sauber machen. Zum Bericht aber nur in Steno.

Also heute war Traumwetter. Kaum Wind und keine Wolke am Himmel. Optimale Bedingungen also. Die Ausfahrt war wie immer am Hals von Norderney sehr kabbelig, da ist viel Strömung, soviel das mein Boot mit drei Mann und Gepäck sehr schwer zum Gleiten kommt. Aber da muss man durch.

Zu  Anfang sah es nicht so aus das was geht, aber nach der zweiten Drift kamen dann doch ein paar Makrelen ins Boot. Es wurde viel versucht und mehrere Stellen angefahren. Fische fingen wir alle, und ca 1,5 Std nach Hochwasser ging es dann auf Udo`s Boot gut zur Sache. Also gesellten wir uns zu Ihm, und fingen noch gut Makrelen. Am Ende hatten wir mit drei Mann 133 Stk, Udo hat mit zwei Mann bei 100 aufgehört, Acki hat auch so um den dreh. Wird er bestimmt noch schreiben. 

Bilder kommen noch, aber als Fazit: Super Wetter, Super Fänge und viel Spaß auf dem Boot. Danke noch mal von hier aus an Kogaheiner und Seeyou die bei mir mit auf dem Boot gefahren sind. War ein Super Tag mit euch (auch ohne die Hostessen). Gerne jederzeit wieder.

@Simon: das mit dem Paket geht klar. Ich werde am Samstag räuchern (wenn alles klappt)


----------



## SimonHH (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Männers, ich bin jetzt fertig mit dem Sauber machen. Zum Bericht aber nur in Steno.
> 
> Also heute war Traumwetter. Kaum Wind und keine Wolke am Himmel. Optimale Bedingungen also. Die Ausfahrt war wie immer am Hals von Norderney sehr kabbelig, da ist viel Strömung, soviel das mein Boot mit drei Mann und Gepäck sehr schwer zum Gleiten kommt. Aber da muss man durch.
> 
> ...





moin jochen...#h

ersma dickes petri zu euren fängen.freut mich,das dat alles so klasse geklappt hat #6

ich freu mich auffe post...:vik: ...großes dange schöööön

adresse kommt per pn


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

hihi, Simon. Kannste die schon richen? Das ging ja schnell.


----------



## Koghaheiner (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Bilder kommen noch, aber als Fazit: Super Wetter, Super Fänge und viel Spaß auf dem Boot. Danke noch mal von hier aus an Kogaheiner und Seeyou die bei mir mit auf dem Boot gefahren sind. War ein Super Tag mit euch (auch ohne die Hostessen). Gerne jederzeit wieder.



Nein, wir haben zu danken! Ich will hier dem Bericht von gpsjunkie nicht vorgreifen, kann aber bestätigen, top wetter, richtig gute Fänge und wirklich Spaß auf dem Boot, inkl. kleiner Landung auf Norderney.  Obwohl, für den fehlenden Hostessenservice an Board gibts einen Punktabzug . Da müssen wir das nächste Mal nachbessern.


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hallo Koghaheiner, meinste das es durch die Hostessen in der Kajüte besser wird? Ich denke da hat man noch mehr Probleme mit den Wellen.:vik:


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

So liebe Boardgemeinde, eigendlich ist ja oben weiter schon alles gesagt worden. Wetter war spitze. Die Mitfahrer waren Top. Die Fänge übertrafen für mich alles was ich bis jetzt in Norderney gefangen habe. Mein bestes Ergebnis waren bis jetzt 54 stk mit drei Man.

Vielleicht schreibt ja noch der eine oder andere was zum Tag.

Ich reiche noch ein paar Bilder nach. 

Ein Bild ist dabei wo man nur Wasser sieht, das liegt daran das der Seehund der relativ na beim Boot war gerade beim Speichern abgetaucht ist. Oder dass das Objektiv zu klein ist.


http://angler.macbay.de/norderney/7.jpg


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Und noch zwei:


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Auch überwiegend kleine Makrelen, oder? Wo sind die dicken Brummer?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Koghaheiner (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Vielleicht schreibt ja noch der eine oder andere was zum Tag.



Okay, wenn Du nicht willst, tu ich das mal. 

Treffen aller Mitfahrer war, wie man mir sagte, traditionsgemäß an der ersten Tanke in Norddeich. Wir, Gpsjunkie, Seeyou und ích, trafen als letzes ein, wobei wir auch die längste Anfahrt hatten. Dann ging´s los im Konvoi Richtung Hafen zum slippen. Alle Boote wurde ohne Probleme an dieser wirklich guten Slippe gewässert und dann ab dafür im Rudel Richtung Norderney um noch einen weiteren Mitfahrer abzuholen. Kaum aus dem Hafen von Norddeich raus wurde das Wasser zunehmend kabbeliger, da der Flutstrom ordentlich ins Wattenmeer reindrückte. Zwischen den Inseln Juist und Norderney gab es deswegen kurze, steile Wellen die chaotisch liefen und so das Boot von Gpsjunkie schon ordentlich forderte, zumal der Motor zwar hoch drehte aber leider den falschen Propeller auf der Welle hatte und so nicht genug Schub lieferte. Gpsjunkie entschloss sich dann zur kurzfristigen Anlandung am Strand von Norderney um den Propeller zu tauschen, Seeyou durfte ins Wasser um die letzen Meter durch die Brandung zu schieben, was ihm prompt eine nasse Unterbuchse einbrachte. Den Wechsel des Propellers zog Gpsjunkie dann innerhalb von 3 min. durch. Die beiden anderen Boote kamen dann auch schon nach dem Aufsammeln des 2. Mannes für Udos Boot aus dem Hafen von Norderney zurück und es ging weiter raus vor die Inseln, mittlerweile war der Wind komplett eingeschlafen und der Seegang war nur noch ein gleichmäßiges auf und ab. Die erste Drift wurde von Acki angesetzt, leider ohne Erfolg. Acki schaute schon während der Drift mit dem Fernglas nach Möven, scheinbar mit Erfolg, er versetzte sein Boot und wir andern beiden Boote hinterher, auch auf dieser Drift waren wir erfolglos, bei Acki hat es aber beim Ablassen gerappelt (1 Makrele). Zumindest wußten wir nun das Fisch da ist. Beim 3. Umsetzen ging dann das Fangen los, immer nur in kurzen Schüben, Ablassen, Fisch, hochholen, Fisch ab, Ablassen, nichts. Trotzdem, stetig ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen, die Fischkiste füllte sich und immer kurz bevor es langweilig wurde hat es an den Ruten gerappelt. Zum guten Schluss, gegen halb 4, hat Udo noch einen Schwarm gefunden aus dem er und sein Beifahrer stetig Rute um Rute hochholen konnten und nach kurzem Zögern haben wir uns dann, wie Acki auch, nahe daneben gelegt. Bei Udo war denn Schluß und auf Ackis Boot, 10 m weiter, wurde gefangen, wir langen 15 m querab von Acki, bei uns tat sich auch nichts, dann zog der Schwarm zu uns rüber und wir konnten noch einmal gut zuschlagen. Jeder hat noch 3-4 mal die Paternoster voll gehabt und nach einem Blick in die Fischkiste haben wir dann beschlossen das es reicht. Während Udo schon die Fische an Bord an Ort und Stelle schlachtete sind wir und Acki zurückgefahren gegen den zwischen den Inseln doch recht starken Ebbstrom, wie auf der Hinfahrt, heftige Strömung verbunden mit chaotisch laufenden Wellen. Danke hier noch mal an Acki für das Guiding & Gpsjunkie fürs Mitnehmen! 

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## Koghaheiner (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Auch überwiegend kleine Makrelen, oder? Wo sind die dicken Brummer?
> 
> Gruß
> Björn



unten in der Kiste! Nein, es waren recht viele kleinere dabei, einige auch an die 35 cm und 5 Stöcker.

Gruß 

Kogha


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> Danke hier noch mal an Acki für das Guiding & Gpsjunkie fürs Mitnehmen!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Kogha



Hallo Kogha, mit euch gerne jederzeit wieder. Und wenn es mal nach Holland geht, bitte kurze PN an mich.

P.S. Wie ging es Jens mit dem Kind pinkeln?


----------



## Koghaheiner (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

war wohl nicht so heftig!


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

@Acki, Udo und Böerni. Wieviel hattet Ihr denn jetzt? 

Und Udo wieviel Benzin haste verbraucht?


----------



## Udo Mundt (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Es war wirklich ein schöner Tag mit zahlenmäßig sehr guten 
Fängen #:
Trotz der Windstille war noch eine anständige Dünung da.
Im flachen Bereich wurden daraus  richtige Brecher über die sich jeder Surfer gefreut hätte. So war die Rückfahrt vor den Inseln nicht ohne.
Dank unseres Guides Acki jedoch gut überstanden :m
Wir hatten 106 Makos  plus  2 Stöcker.
Spritverbrauch etwa 18 Liter.


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



Udo Mundt schrieb:


> Spritverbrauch etwa 18 Liter.



Sieh an, dann liegt mein zweitakter mit 22litern ja gar nicht so schlecht. |rolleyes


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Sieh an, dann liegt mein zweitakter mit 22litern ja gar nicht so schlecht. |rolleyes



22 Liter die Stunde ?


----------



## Udo Mundt (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> 22 Liter die Stunde ?



Nein, für die komplette Ausfahrt.


----------



## jottweebee (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Die Makrelentour muss ja nach den Berichten ein toller Erfolg. gewesen sein!!!

Wie sieht es mit einer erneuten Ausfahrt aus?

@ Acki:   Was sagt dein Terminer?

Denn ich bin seit heute wieder aus Norge zurück (Bericht vom Velfjord hier)
und brenne mit meiner "VERA" auf das Zappeln der Makros an der Rutenspitze.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



Udo Mundt schrieb:


> Nein, für die komplette Ausfahrt.




Wow. Habe mein Boot jetzt erst einmal zu Wasser gelassen ( Schlei ) und da waren es gut 20 Liter / Stunde :c.


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Die Makrelentour muss ja nach den Berichten ein toller Erfolg. gewesen sein!!!
> 
> Wie sieht es mit einer erneuten Ausfahrt aus?
> 
> ...



Würde mich auch gerne anschließen, wenn es nochmal auf Makrele gehen soll. #6


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hallo Marko, dein Boot wäre auch genau das richtige. Und das mit den 22 Litern erkläre ich mit der 3/4 Geschwindigkeit. Also Gleiten ja aber nicht Vollgas. Und meißte Zeit treibt man ja eh nur rum. Wenn man erstmal draußen ist, und die heavy Wellen und Gezeitenströmung hinter sich hat.

@ Jürgen, so weit ich weiß hat Acki etwas Stress mit ner Neueröffnung. Gib Ihm noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## jottweebee (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Ich werde voraussichtlich am Sonntag meine erste Ausfahrt für dieses Jahr starten.
Werde so gegen 10 Uhr an der Slippe sein. Hochwasser ist um 14:43.
Mit dabei wird auch wieder mein Nachbar Seehörnchen sein.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## sailfish777 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

moinsen,

werde wenn alles gut klappt das WE (Do abends bis SO oder MO) mit meiner Familie in Norddeich aufn Campingplatz verbringen. Ist der erste Versuch mit unserer Kleinen (wird Ende September 2 Jahre alt) im Womo zu campen. Wenn das nicht funtioniert ist das WE warscheinlich schneller vorbei als sonst. Andernfalls hatte ich bis jetzt den Samstag für ne Ausfahrt vor die Inseln anvisiert.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Koghaheiner (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> 22 Liter die Stunde ?



was GPSJUNKIE nicht erwähnt hat das wir auch nicht mehr als eine Stunde am Stück bzw. zusammengerechnet gefahren sind  da kommen dann die 22 L die Std. wieder hin. Wir sind ja nur raus gefahren, das Boot ein paar mal umgesetzt, und wieder rein gefahren. Das ist, wie gesagt, reine Fahrzeit von ca. 60 min. Wenn man aber dann sagt, okay, wir waren 5-6 std. draußen, und teilen die 22 L durch 6 std. dann kommt natürlich ein unschlagbar günstiger Verbrauch/std. raus :q

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## Acki (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin so endlich mal die zeit gefunden um was zu schreiben,war ein toller Angeltag mit den Jungs.Jeder hatt seinen Fisch gefangen wir hatten gutes Wetter,bis auf die Wellen und konnten am Ende auf 139 Makos Stolz sein.:k

Nächste Tour ist für den 5.6 geplant, Treffen ist um 10Uhr an der Slippe#6 Gruß Acki


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



Acki schrieb:


> Nächste Tour ist für den 5.6 geplant, Treffen ist um 10Uhr an der Slippe#6 Gruß Acki



hihihihihihi ich kann es ja nicht lassen. Aber Schade das es erst nächste Jahr wieder los geht............ (gut dass das einer ohne Verstand geschrieben hat.)

Schade das ich dieses We keine Zeit habe. Die Kinder haben ne Aufführung|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:.


----------



## sailfish777 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

also morgen um 10:00


----------



## jottweebee (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Ich werde auch morgen dabei sein.

Denn Windfinder zeigt für Sonntag alle 3 Std. einen gegensätzlichen Windbericht. Erst 0,6 m, dann 0,1 m und jetzt wieder 0,2 m.

Jürgen


----------



## jottweebee (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Samstag, 5.7.

Acki hatte wieder zum Makrelenfang aufgerufen. Treffen war um 10 Uhr an der Slippe in Norddeich.






Wohin geht es zuerst?
Die "Gelbe Tonne" vor Norderney war das erste Ziel. Vereinzelt wurden auch die ersten Makros gefangen, als Acki mit seinem Fernglas einen Möwenschwarm vor Juist ausmachte.






Die Motoren wurden angeworfen und es ging Richtung Juist.






Mitten in einem riesigen Schwarm wurden die Ruten mit den Makrelenfedern ins Wasser gelassen.






Full House.
Schnell füllten sich die Fischkisten und nach etwa 1 1/2 Std. fuhren wir zurück nach Norddeich.






Wer viel fängt, muss auch viel versorgen.






Unsere Fischtonne mit 99 Makrelen und 9 Stöckern. Gefangen von mir und "Seehörnchen".
Der Fang der anderen war ebenso erfolgreich.

Es war wieder eine super Makrelentour.

Die ersten Fische liegen schon im Salzwasser und werden morgen früh im Räucherofen veredelt.

Jürgen


----------



## platfisch7000 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Tolle Bilder!
Toller Bericht !
Wie weit seit ihr rausgewesen?
Ist das mit nem Terhi nordic 6020 Länge (4,67 /Breite 1,87) und 30 PS auch machbar?

Gruß Plattfisch


----------



## Sargblei (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Schöne Bilder ... danke ....


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hallo Plattfisch, schau dochmal Jürgens Bild in der Signatur. Er fährt immer mit seinem Wiking Schlauchboot (ich glaube mit 30 Ps) mit uns mit. 

Deswegen würde ich sagen das Du mit dem Nordic schon recht gut mit fahren könntest. Das einzigste ist die Fahrrinne vor Norderney. Da rauscht das Wasser durch wie nix. Vor 14 Tagen hatten wir etwas widrige Umstände. Das Wasser lief ab, der Wind kam aus West. Dann entstehen Wellen das ist der Hit. Meine Shetland mit 65 Ps wurde auf 20km/h runter gebremst, weil ich nicht über die Wellen kam. Aber da gewöhnt man sich drann.

@Acki, Jürgen und Klaus-------> digges Petri zu dem >Erfolg. Ich hoffe die größe war Ok.

Ooooohhh man ich will auch wieder los.........Gut das ich bald Urlaub habe.


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Samstag, 5.7.
> 
> Acki hatte wieder zum Makrelenfang aufgerufen. Treffen war um 10 Uhr an der Slippe in Norddeich.
> 
> ...


 
Was ist eigentlich ein "Stöcker" ??


----------



## jottweebee (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

@ Plattfisch 7000

Wie weit raus?
Von der Slippe in Norddeich bis zur "gelben Tonne" sind es Luftlinie 13,7 km. Von Norderney sind es 4 km. Die Tonne liegt genau auf der 10-m-Linie.

Für dies Küstengebiet benötigst du ein Boot der C-Klasse. Das Boot nordic 6020 gibt es auch als C-Ausführung.
Ich hole mir immer bei findfinder.com den Windbericht. Meine persönliche Grenze ist bei 0,5 - 0,6 m Wellenhöhe. Gestern war bei der Ausfahrt 0,7 m Welle angesagt, aber mit der Tendenz zur niedrigeren Welle im Laufe des Nachmittages.

Jeder muss seine Grenze selbst einschätzen, denn Nordsee ist Mordsee!!!!!
Besser einmal nicht rausfahren, als einmal nicht wieder zurückkommen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## jottweebee (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Der Stöcker:

          Trachurus trachurus                        (Bastardmakrele)                    hat ihr Verbreitungsgebiet im Atlantik, im Westen von Rio de Janeiro bis Argentinien (selten), im Osten von Trondheim/Norwegen bis Südafrika, Nordsee, westliche Ostsee, im Mittelmeer und Schwarzen Meer (selten).

Er ist ein Beifang beim Makrelenangeln. Er ist auch etwa so groß wie eine Makrele. Beim Anfassen aufpassen. Er hat stachelige Flossen und am After einen stacheligen Dorn.

Einige behaupten, er sei schmackhafter als die Makrele. Ich verwerte ihn auch mit in der Räuchertonne.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Acki (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin auch am Sonntag hatten wir mit 2 Booten an die 600 Makrelen in guten Größen.

Die nächste Tour ist für Samstag den 12.6. geplant.Gruß Acki
http://img232.*ih.us/img232/3926/bild374np2.jpg
http://img232.*ih.us/img232/3926/bild374np2.7f5869b490.jpg
http://img232.*ih.us/img232/1200/bild375ma2.jpg
http://img232.*ih.us/img232/1200/bild375ma2.44d305f8a3.jpg


----------



## jottweebee (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

@ Acki
_ Die nächste Tour ist für Samstag den 12.6. geplant.

_Was ist los?
Wir haben Juli und Juli ist der 7. Monat!!!


----------



## jottweebee (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Wann soll denn am 12.7. das Treffen stattfinden? Hochwasser ist so um 07 und um 19 Uhr.
Die  Windvorhersage bei  Windfinder.com  sieht ja vielversprechend aus-


----------



## sunny (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Habt ihr auf einer eurer Touren evtl. noch nen Plätzchen frei? Wenn es zeitlich passt, würde ich gerne einmal mitfahren.


----------



## Acki (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin leider war es diese Woche nicht möglich auf Makos zu angeln,starker Wind aus SW machten eine Ausfahrt unmöglich.werden am 18.7 die nächste Tour starten 9 Uhr an der Tanke.Gruß Acki
  Ps Sunny schick mir ne Pn: mit Tel.


----------



## JanS (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

hallo Acki,

vieleicht erinnerst du dich, wir waren mal mit Lotte zusammen auf seinem Bötchen unterwegs 

hast du vieleicht einmal ein Plätzchen für den Bremer auf deinem kleinen aber feinen Boot frei? Ich würde mich freuen mal wieder den alten gestreifen die Gräten zu massieren ...

Gruß
Jan


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin Acki, leider kann ich auch wieder nicht am 18ten. Am 19ten um 3,30 Uhr gehts für ne Woche zur Ostsee. Aber danach habe ich noch ne woche Urlaub. Evtl dann?


----------



## Acki (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin so noch einige Bilder von unserer Makrelentour! am Samstag gehts wieder Los,hoffe das ich um 14Uhr starten kann. Gruß Acki
http://img356.*ih.us/img356/4082/dscn1019xi0.jpg
http://img356.*ih.us/img356/4082/dscn1019xi0.f6767dd183.jpg
http://img522.*ih.us/img522/3285/dscn1027kx3.jpg
http://img522.*ih.us/img522/3285/dscn1027kx3.05230ef217.jpg
http://img383.*ih.us/img383/4402/dscn1029do3.jpg
http://img383.*ih.us/img383/4402/dscn1029do3.ac08aa103a.jpg
http://img356.*ih.us/img356/5835/dscn1030pv6.jpg
http://img356.*ih.us/img356/5835/dscn1030pv6.08a0f0b548.jpg
http://img383.*ih.us/img383/1903/dscn1035ak1.jpg
http://img383.*ih.us/img383/1903/dscn1035ak1.b01b6ea401.jpg
http://img356.*ih.us/img356/2662/dscn1010ox9.jpg
http://img356.*ih.us/img356/2662/dscn1010ox9.742abaa149.jpg


----------



## jottweebee (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

@Acki

Warum hoffst du? Weiß du noch nicht, ob du darfst?#h

Ich darf und werde mich auf den Weg machen, wenn Windfinder nicht abbläst.

Jürgen


----------



## Acki (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin Jügen dürfen schon,aber die Arbeit läßt mir leider nur wenig Zeit deshalb entscheide ich immer in der Mittagspause ob ich angeln fahre.Gruß Acki


----------



## jottweebee (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Windfinder sagt für heute und morgen eine Wellenhöhe von 0,6 bis 0,8 m voraus.
Das ist mir zu viel.
Für Mittwoch und Donnerstag sieht die Prognose günstiger aus. 
Somit verschiebe ich die nächste Ausfahrt auf Makros.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

juhu, ich bin auch wieder ausgeruht aus dem Ostseeurlaub zurück. Ich wusste nicht das man auch im Sommer Dorsche mit 91cm Größe vor Fehmarn fangen kann. Und das beste, die hatten mit sicherheit kein Laich intus.

Diese Woche habe ich noch Urlaub. Donnerstag siehts vom Wind her gut aus. Mal sehen ob ichs hin kriege.


----------



## Zanderjunky (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hallo !!
Vieleicht hat jemand ein Tip für mich,sitze seit 10 Tagen auf Borkum (mit Boot) fahre immer raus wenn es Wettertechnisch möglich ist und suche Makrelen,aber nichts keine stürzende Möven 
kein Fisch nichts,naja vieleicht kommt ja noch was!!

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Ines (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin,

ich habe vor cirka drei Wochen welche gefangen: am Westausgang des Hubertgats (musst Du mal auf der Seekarte gucken), ist aber ein ganzes Stück weit westlich von Borkum. So in 10 m Tiefe.

Viel Erfolg!

Ines


----------



## sailfish777 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

moinsen,

wer will denn nun am Donnerstag (oder sonstwann) los?

Überlege gerade ob ich mir auch noch mal einen schönen Tach aufn Wasser gönne.

Wer kann sagen wie es z.Z. läuft? Muß man ggf. schon weiter raus?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## jottweebee (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Ich habe auch schon den Donnerstag geplant.

Nur HW ist um 11.o5 Uhr. Vielleicht läuft es auch bei ablaufendem Wasser.


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Hallo---> wen es interessiert. Bericht vonne Ostsee.


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo---> wen es interessiert. Bericht vonne Ostsee.



Schöner Bericht. Petri Heil.

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## sailfish777 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

@gpsjunkie
schöner Bericht Jochen!
Urlaub is immer zu kurz!

@jottweebee
der frühe Vogel fängt....

Gruß Klaus


----------



## jottweebee (1. August 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Makrelenausfahrt am 31.7.:

Kurz nach 9 Uhr war das Boot an der Slippe in Norddeich zu Wasser gelassen und es ging Richtung "Gelbe Tonne".

Windfinder hatte 0,5 m Welle und 3 Bf versprochen. Es war aber doch etwas mehr. Hochwasser war um 11:05, so hatten wir nicht lange auflaufendes Wasser. Der Wind kam aus östlicher Richtung. Als dann das ablaufende Wasser einsetzte, wurde die Welle immer höher und die Drift stärker. 

Ich hatte einen 270 gr Pilker am Paternoster. Bodenkontakt war nicht mehr möglich. So brachen wir gegen 13 Uhr den Törn ab und es ging zurück.

Der Fang war recht bescheiden: 9 Makros.

Die wanderten am Abend in die Salzsole und heute Morgen  in die Räuchertonne.






Gruß Jürgen


----------



## sailfish777 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

9 Makos...das ist sicher nicht sehr ergiebig, aber Du warst wenigstens los und hattest einige Stunden aufm Wasser.

Vielleicht stehen die Biester ja jetzt auch schon etwas tiefer? Wer weis da was?


----------



## jottweebee (1. August 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Wir sind doch Angler und nicht Fischer!


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. August 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*



Acki schrieb:


> Moin auch am Sonntag hatten wir mit 2 Booten an die 600 Makrelen in guten Größen.





jottweebee schrieb:


> Wir sind doch Angler und nicht Fischer!



Acki der Fischer. Dachte das Acki Gastwirt ist.|muahah:
@Acki herzlichen Glückwunsch übrigens zur Neueröffnung.


----------



## Acki (1. August 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin jo danke Jochen, jetzt hab ich noch weniger Zeit zum Angeln.Aber Dirk war am Sonntag Los und konnte 147 Stück fangen.
Ps:Schöner Urlaubsbericht:vik:


----------



## jottweebee (1. August 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

@GPSJunkie

Wo warst du denn gestern?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. August 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Ich habe das Wetter im Pool genossen. Meine Familie hat es gedankt. War auch mal schön. Außerdem habe ich nicht gesagt das ich komme. Meine Kinder hatten Ferienpassaktion, deswegen haben wir den Nachmittag genossen. Bei der Hitze.


----------



## jottweebee (13. August 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Für Sonntag, den 17.8., sieht der Wetterbericht gar nicht so schlecht aus.
Hochwasser ist um 12:45.

Jürgen


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. August 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin Jürgen, meinste dass das noch was wird? 

Ich für meinen Teil werde mich mal abmelden, da ich diese Woche ziemlich eingespannt bin, und Sonntag für die Familie ist.:g


----------



## sailfish777 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

auch der Samstag sieht schon ganz gut aus.....|kopfkrat


----------



## Acki (15. August 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin jo Leute das beste Wetter,und ich hab keine Zeit#q


----------



## goeddoek (15. August 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin Acki #h

Vielleicht ist es ja ein schwacher Trost für Dich, dass es mir heute nicht anders geht  :m

Aber am Sonntag werde ich angreifen und mir 'ne Meerforelle in der Dämmerung fangen |supergri

Viele Grüße in die alte Heimat #h

Georg


----------



## jottweebee (17. August 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Sonntag, 17.8. :

Wetter war gut. Wellen waren etwas höher als von Windfinder vorhergesagt.
Fangergebnis: 2 Makros.

Jürgen


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. August 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Moin Jürgen, das ist schade das es nicht mehr waren. Denke das nächstes Jahr wieder angegriffen wird.#6 Oder?


----------



## jottweebee (18. August 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Die Makrelensaison geht in der ostfriesischen Nordsee dem Ende entgegen.

Aber einmal werde ich noch versuchen anzugreifen, wenn es der Wetterbericht zulässt!

Jürgen


----------



## sailfish777 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

moin Jürgen,

genau, nicht aufgeben...auch die Tage ohne viel Fisch können manchmal ganz schön und erholsam sein. Die Hauptsache ist doch überhaupt raus zu kommen.

Haste es auch mal tiefer (nähe Schifffahrtslinie) probiert, oder war das Wetter nicht danach?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## jottweebee (18. August 2008)

*AW: Makrlenangeln  Norddeich Juni  2008*

Wir waren in der Nähe der "Gelben Tonne" und hatten über 13 m Wasser unter dem Kiel.
Da die Wellen erheblich höher waren als vorhergesagt (0,2 m), war es uns nicht danach, weiter raus zufahren.
Wir haben auch keine Angelkutter gesehen. Nur viele Segelschiffe waren unterwegs.
An der Slippe trafen wir noch ein anderes Motorboot, die Null Makros hatten.
Da hatten wir sogar 200 % mehr!!!

Gruß Jürgen


----------

